# trim detail for glazing on house



## tyoung (Mar 13, 2016)

Hello-I am installing a glass transom and glass window on a house both are covered under a porch. Does any one have a few details for trimming out the framing for the glass install? The glass company is just bringing glass no frame. Thanks!


----------



## tyoung (Mar 13, 2016)

anyone have any good details? Thanks


----------



## Railman (Jan 19, 2008)

It depends on the sizing of the glass, & rgh opng. I always allowed framing for a full wall wdth x 3/4" flat jamb, + 3/8" to 1/2" wiggle, plus glass size. I also used glazing tape on both the inside, & outside of glass, applied to the stops. Then I applied the stops on both sides. 
The other common way to do it is to use rabbited door jamb stock, with a stop on the outside. This gives a cleaner look on the inside than a flat jamb with stops. 
The problem with using door jamb stock is that you have to be real carefull when you nail the casing wrap, because the glass is only about 1" from the casing! I bought a couple 6 ft leaded glass transoms as a result of that!

Also...You need to set the glass on rubber glass blocks set at about 1/4 width in from the outside of glass. 1/4 gives a perfect balance on the glass.


----------

